# Something worth writing about....



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, been doin' my share of diggin' lately, just not my share of findin' until recently. Got to digging in a site that was all over the map with age and looked like a wall dump. Got to scratching around and discovered the appearance of a wall with a few bottles crushed into the wall itself. Got digging a little deeper and came up with a broken Hoss with Wm Mc C and those lovely serpentine s's in a nice light amber with a hint of olive! Then another busted Hoss, or so I thought at first. The shard had the letter "R", but was high up on the panel and wouldn't match any Hoss as it wasn't followed by an "S". As I pulled out more pieces it became clear it was something I was unfamiliar with. One piece had the letters HOFFHE...and BROTHE. Another panel was embossed...ART.../and BITTER! I kept thinking it might have read cathARTic bitters but the lettering was off. I thought maybe heART bitters but that too didn't quite seem to fit. Only after wearing my glasses did I realize the lettering I had to work with was ARI not art. I later was able to figure out it was a Hoffheimer Brothers Bavarian Bitters out of Cincinnati and St. Louis. A few minutes later I find a bitters panel and I can feel embossing on the backside panel but none on the others so I figured it was a Hoss. It was, and not an early McCully and I was singing the blues until I noticed the base embossed I G Co. So it was at least an early tool top. Then I pulled out a light cobalt blue shoulder to what I thought could be a Solomon's Bitters, since I was hitting an odd bitters grouping. Turned out to be my second broken one of these in as many years-- a "London Royal Imperial Gin"! It was all there but crushed into at least 100 pieces. But the bottle goddess was saving the best for last....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 19, 2016)

Here are pics of the criers, the Hoffheimer & London Royal....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 19, 2016)

The best fell into my lap quite literally, embossed side down. I thought "OOH, a Warner's Safe Cure", but it was better.....MUCH better. I had read about these a while back on Peachridge and had revisited it about a week before digging this one. I about had a cardiac! I knew they were super rare so I never expected to dig one, and in perfect condition! This one made up for a bunch of deep, crappy (pun intended) pits! Embossed Brown's/Aromatic/Bitters/Hannibal/Mo. Has an early unembossed hinge mold base. I thought about retiring on this one but it would take a boatload like the Bertrand, Arabia or Republic cargos to get me to stop slinging dirt! HA! Jack


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 19, 2016)

Woa Jack! That is a killer bottle! I'd say it has been worth the dry spell you've been through. Holy cow, what a find! I was reading about all the criers you were finding and then you pull this ace from your sleeve. A great big congratulations to you! And thanks for all the photos! Really enjoyed this post


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Mark! I figure it is the 3rd rarest bottle I have ever found over the years and arguably the most sought after local bottle. There are a couple others that are just as rare and I've dug pieces to one, keeping me hopeful....BTW, I happened to notice we have the same birthdays and it is also Sam "Mark Twain" Clemens, as well as my puppy's! Funny that! Jack


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice Bitters, Congrats, Makes me wanta go dig. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2016)

Way to go!! always a thrill to find a local goodun!! congrats!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2016)

Man, what a great find!  That embossing is fantastic!  It looks so close to pontil age.

Also, I love the pictures of the bottles coming right out of the dirt.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that is an awesome find!  Got to love finding the local stuff for sure!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful bottle. I love the embossing font on this with so much lettering overall! I sure hope this is a Keeper for you. I have several local patent medicines with age -- but the local bitters are all well out of my price range. Great find!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 20, 2016)

As always Jack, you are a great story teller and make the start of the day much better for me. If I had dug that bottle I would have to start collecting BITTERS again. FANTASTIC ! ! !
Jim


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Jim, did you check out my post about the Gun Wa bottle I dug in December? Check it out if you missed it. It was a bizarre and fun dig....Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 20, 2016)

Jim, PS- the pics in that story didn't upload first time so I had to add them at the end of post.....and it's a long-ass story! Jack


----------



## botlguy (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't remember if I read it but I enjoy your stories so much I'll go read it again. Thanx.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 20, 2016)

cannibalfromhannibal said:


> Thanks Mark! I figure it is the 3rd rarest bottle I have ever found over the years and arguably the most sought after local bottle. There are a couple others that are just as rare and I've dug pieces to one, keeping me hopeful....BTW, I happened to notice we have the same birthdays and it is also Sam "Mark Twain" Clemens, as well as my puppy's! Funny that! Jack


Oh man, don't get me started on Mark Twain, he is my favorite author! So what do you this bottle is valued at? I was snooping around on line and there's not that many around


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 20, 2016)

If you go to the Peachridge glass web site and search "browns Hannibal" there is a great article about the proprietor and the bottle showcased was sold in 2009 for $1700 plus 17% buyers premium, making it close to 2G's! So far I can't find any others and apparently there is an aqua variant, but the amber only became known in more recent years. The one in the article is advertised by the auction as circa 1875-85 but I am certain mine has all the characteristics of a mid-late 60's bottle. Their bottle apparently has a C embossed on the base whereas mine is a crude key mold. Check out the article, it's a good read. Only issues is they state Hannibal is Samuel Clemens birthplace, when in fact, Florida Mo. is. Hannibal is billed as "The Boyhood Home Of Samuel Clemens." AKA "America's Hometown." It is Hannibal where he grew up and used his classmates as characters for his early writings we all know, but you likely knew all that already.....Jack PS- google bottleauctionprices and check out D&C Dealers & Collectors. It is a great resource for auction prices on mostly the higher end stuff. They list this one as the only amber one auctioned off. There were 2 aqua ones listed, one in 2002 for $1045 and one in the 1990's for $200.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the follow-up Jack. I will definitely read those articles. That is a killer bottle. When you made your first post I was thinking to myself that one had to be at 1870 just by the crudity and the lip.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 21, 2016)

That's awesome.  I'm happy for you Jack.  Did you shoot Ferdinand Meyer from PeachridgeGlass an email about finding the bottle?  He'd love to hear about the discovery as he has purchased one in the past.
Mike.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 21, 2016)

Also, thanks for the story and pics.  That just made my day


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 22, 2016)

bottlediggingcop said:


> That's awesome.  I'm happy for you Jack.  Did you shoot Ferdinand Meyer from PeachridgeGlass an email about finding the bottle?  He'd love to hear about the discovery as he has purchased one in the past.
> Mike.



Thanks for the idea Mike! I had not until you suggested it and he replied this am that as far as he knows his was the only one until now! I sent him pics and he is doing a comparison, as there were some noted differences in the auction catalogue, mainly a C embossed on the base of his compared to a un-embossed key mold on mine, and possibly color shade difference. Thanks again for the idea and kind response. Jack


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 22, 2016)

Awesome Jack!


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 23, 2016)

and baby makes three !


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 31, 2016)

Check out the entire story on Peachridge Glass....(someone has to give Rick some competition!) I was initially concerned about the homeowners reaction to such a rare find and so was vague in my description on this site for their sake. Jack


----------

